# Car in St. Maarten



## fnewman (Jul 1, 2008)

We will be headed to St Maarten on July 5 and have heard conflicting reports as to whether we should plan to rent a car for the week.  For those who have been recently, what do you think?  If no rental car, what is the best way to get to the resort (Royal Palm Beach) from the airport?
TIA


----------



## Flo (Jul 1, 2008)

We always rent our car from Prince:

http://princepersonal.com/Personal Car Rentals.htm

It's really good to have a car so you can see the whole island. So much to do there!


----------



## 225chs (Jul 1, 2008)

I also always rent a car. Should be reasonably priced. I use Unity Rental but there are a host of good ones on the island. Checkout http://www.traveltalkonline.com 
for some car rentals and other info on SXM


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't even think about NOT having a car.  You'll severely miss out on all the island has to offer.

We have been renting from Prince Rental Car for many years and already have our reservation for our 2009 trip.  They are absolutely super!


----------



## dchilds (Jul 2, 2008)

*Get a car*

We just got back from 2 weeks at Pelican on June 29th.  We had a car the whole time.  We used it every day.  Simpson Bay is a great place to stay, but there is too much to see on St Maarten to stay in one place.

We've rented from several rental car companies over the years, and haven't had any serious issues.  Some of the "big" rental car companies like Dollar and Avis seemed to have just loaned their name to a small local company, but they have all provided adequate service.  None of them look like the big companies at major airports in the US.

Have fun.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll buck the trend and say that a car for the whole week is not necessary (especially if you've been there before.)  We generally rent a car for 3 days, and the rest of the time either stay at the resort or take the public buses to Philipsburg for a few bucks.  Note that I haven't stayed at Royal Palm but do know where it is and you can certainly walk to many restaurants from there.


----------



## fnewman (Jul 2, 2008)

I have requested a quote from Prince but no response so far.  Has anyone ever used United Car Rentals there?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 2, 2008)

We have never used Unity. We always use Tropicana and have always been pleased. Mickey will be you at the airport for pickup and dropoff. You then have to go to their office to do the paperwork which is close to Royal Palm. http://www.tropical-tropicana.com/


----------



## Canuck (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't imagine not having a car!  There are so many great places to see, shop, eat at and just chill out at!  I would say rent a car and if you ever go back again then you can decide if you need it a few days or the whole time.

HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## fnewman (Jul 3, 2008)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> We have never used Unity. We always use Tropicana and have always been pleased. Mickey will be you at the airport for pickup and dropoff. You then have to go to their office to do the paperwork which is close to Royal Palm. http://www.tropical-tropicana.com/


I got an almost immediate response from Tropicana, so will probably go with them - cheaper than the 'AVIS' reservation I already had.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## fnewman (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever rented a metal detector in St. Maarten?  I probably would not get away with packing min in my suitcase !!


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2008)

We went to SXM last year and rented a car from Unity with no problems.  Another thing you might want to do is rent beach chairs and umbrella.  We used Pack Light Vacation Rentals.  They meet you at the airport with the stuff, put it in your rental car...then when you are leaving they meet you back at the airport to pick the stuff up.  It was about $25 per week for 2 beach chairs and an umbrella.  They also rent other things such as cell phones, floats and coolers, and snorkel gear.  If you are interested they have a good website where you can make reservations.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Pack Light may be able to get you a metal detector. Here is the link: http://www.sxm-services.com/packlight/


----------



## Janis (Jul 4, 2008)

Absolutely positively get a car. The best part of SXM are the great restaurants and the plethora of amazing beaches. Get your own chairs and umbrella and hit as many beaches as you can...


----------



## Kal (Jul 5, 2008)

fnewman said:


> Has anyone ever rented a metal detector in St. Maarten? I probably would not get away with packing min in my suitcase !!


 
The last time I saw a metal detector at Orient Beach, I walked ahead of the user and dropped small change into the sand.  You would have thought they hit a gold mine and were going "ga-ga" over the discovery.  They'll probably now take it on every trip!  Total find was something like $0.73.


----------



## acesneights (Jul 7, 2008)

*Advantage*

Advantage was $108 per week including taxes, are these local companies with no rates on their websites cheaper than that?

Stan


----------



## fnewman (Jul 16, 2008)

OK - here is a report on our rental car experience.  Almost without exception, when we asked for a quote from several vendors on a 'Camry' we were quoted $150/week.  Based on some comments here, and several the quotes received, we decided to rent from Prince.  However, the guy who picked us up a the the airport brought a very smallest Yaris for us.  (first problerm). When we got the their "office" I told the person there that we were quoted a Camry and was told that that rate applied only to their very 'old' Camry - the newer one would be $160 (2nd problem).  After some discussion we were shown a Camry-sized Yaris that he insisted had to be $160 as well.  I took it but told him to check with the owner during the week, becuase I had been quoted $150.  Then he advised that the tank was 7/8 full so "we could bring it back at that level".  Yeah, right - just try to do that !! (problem 3).  Of course it really wasn't the $10 difference, just the 'bait and switch' that I objected to.  In any event we drove the car all over the island on about $35 worth of gas (returning it full of course).  Upon return we were advised that the rate had indeed been reduced to the original $150 (problem -1), so I guess all ended well after all.  I just pass our exeriences along for information.


----------



## Kal (Jul 16, 2008)

It's too bad you didn't take the Yaris. The gas bill would have been considerably lower. And yes, when they say to bring it back with the tank at the same level is the way they do business.

Driving a full sized Camry at St. Maarten on those narrow roads is like driving a Hummer. My last trip I had a Toyota Carolla and dearly wished I had a Yaris.

It sounds like you really needed to rent from Hertz where it would be just like at home.


----------



## fnewman (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually what I should have said above was that I had requested a COROLLA, not Camry.  Don't know why my fingers typed that.  In any event what I actually got WAS a Yaris, just one about the size of a Corolla.  The car itself was very satisfactory and very economical.


----------



## OCsun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Some additional car rental advise needed!*

There will be five of us visiting St. Maarten for the first time and while we know we want to rent a car, we can't decide if we should rent one or two cars.  Scenario #1 -We rent two cars at the airport which will provide adequate space to hold our luggage to and from the airport.  Scenario #2 - We take a cab to and from the airport and rent one car to use during the week.  What do you think?  Pam


----------



## Jbart74 (Jul 17, 2008)

OCsun said:


> There will be five of us visiting St. Maarten for the first time and while we know we want to rent a car, we can't decide if we should rent one or two cars.  Scenario #1 -We rent two cars at the airport which will provide adequate space to hold our luggage to and from the airport.  Scenario #2 - We take a cab to and from the airport and rent one car to use during the week.  What do you think?  Pam



If the 5 of you plan to be travelling together to all of the wonderful beaches, restaurants and shops together, I would highly recommend renting a 9 passenger van.  Now, you might think that's a HUGE monster of a van, but it isn't really much bigger than a small suv from the states.  Very fuel economical and thin enough to navigate the 'fun' roads in SXM.  And you'll have enough room for all of your baggage as well.

Hope that helps!

jb


----------



## fnewman (Jul 18, 2008)

Assuming you will be staying in the Simpson Bay area, the taxi (or taxis) from the airport sounds like a good idea.  That way you don't have to pay for a van all week.  You definitely will not be able to get luggage for 5 into any of the cars.  Also the first day or so you may not need a car anyway as your resort beach and many restaurants are within easy walking distance.  When you are ready to rent a car, some resorts have rental desks in-house; otherwise it is a short taxi ride back to the airport area.  It would be a little tight, but a Corolla sized car would hold 5.


----------



## OCsun (Jul 19, 2008)

jb, Thanks, I will try to find one to rent.  Good suggestion! Pam


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2008)

OCsun said:


> There will be five of us visiting St. Maarten for the first time and while we know we want to rent a car, we can't decide if we should rent one or two cars. Scenario #1 -We rent two cars at the airport which will provide adequate space to hold our luggage to and from the airport. Scenario #2 - We take a cab to and from the airport and rent one car to use during the week. What do you think? Pam


 
I would rent one car for the full week.  The airport is right at Simpson Bay so use a taxi to supplement the car as necessary for people and luggage to and from the airport.  Or, just make two trips by car to shuttle the luggage.  You'll definitely need the car the first day to get groceries for the week.  Besides, every day is valuable and you want to have unlimited access to the best beaches without having to walk.


----------



## tidefan (Jul 22, 2008)

We rent from Hertz every year.  Yes, it is a few dollars more, but at least you have a major company with a US phone number to talk to.  Besides that, we never have had any issues with Hertz and their cars, for the most part, tend to be well kept (we usually get Corollas).  We are going in November and it usually runs in the $150 to $175 a week range...

Also, did you like Royal Palm?  We own there and really like it...


----------



## fnewman (Jul 22, 2008)

Our unit at Royal Palm was very nice.  There were a few problems and shortcomings, but overall a good stay.  I have a complete review posted in the "reviews" section.


----------

